# TPMS Question - Update in real time?



## rustinn (Jun 7, 2012)

Does the TPMS update in real time? So for instance, if I'm filling the tires with the car in the "ON" position, will it update as I'm filling a tire? Probably a stupid question, I know.


----------



## Bohdan (Apr 28, 2012)

As for myself I had the car running in park with my Wife in the drivers seat watching the screen with the tire information as I added air to one of my tires seems it was low by 2 Lbs as it came from the dealer. As I added the air my Wife let me know that it had reached the 32lb as the others were. So it updated in real time which was very nice to see.


----------



## TechCruzer (Mar 15, 2012)

Not a stupid question at all... I wondered the same thing, but hadn't asked. I want to up the tires air pressure & see if I can get some better gas mileage with them this way. Now I know you can see it real time since Bohdan has confirmed. :th_dblthumb2:


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

They update in near real-time. There is about a 30 second lag on my ECO.


----------



## rustinn (Jun 7, 2012)

That's great to hear! Thanks for the replies


----------

